# ATE Powerdisc vs. Zimmerman Xdrilled, and pads?



## VR6 Mk3 (Sep 30, 2001)

I'm pretty sure I want to go with the ATE, but the guys at German Auto Parts told me the Zimm is a more serious rotor. Just curious on some opinions. I would think, because of less surface area, that Xdrilled wouldnt work quite as well. Ill probably put stock discs on the back. This is for 11.3" VR6 Jetta. ATEs are $59 from GAP, Zimms $69, so im looking in this price range. Car is AutoXed occasionally.
Also, Mintex Red Box pads are what I'm looking at right now...pros and cons of these?


[Modified by VR6 Mk3, 8:09 AM 7-30-2002]


----------



## SurrealGTI (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: ATE Powerdisc vs. Zimmerman Xdrilled, and pads? (VR6 Mk3)*

If you're concerned w/ rust and looks, don't go w/ Zimmerman.


----------



## bugged (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: ATE Powerdisc vs. Zimmerman Xdrilled, and pads? (SurrealGTI)*

Drilled or slotted bump you out of STOCK classing. Rust happens to all disks-because they are made from steel.


----------



## EpicVW (Feb 10, 2000)

*Re: ATE Powerdisc vs. Zimmerman Xdrilled, and pads? (bugged)*

I have talked to a few friends that have had rotor warping problems with slotted. I have been running cross-drilled (of varying brands) with no major problems for quite some time now.


----------



## SurrealGTI (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: ATE Powerdisc vs. Zimmerman Xdrilled, and pads? (bugged)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Drilled or slotted bump you out of STOCK classing. Rust happens to all disks-because they are made from steel.







[HR][/HR]​The rotors that came on the car don't seem to rust. They're made by ATE. I replaced the rears w/ OEM style Zimmermans, and you can see the rusty difference.


----------



## VR6 Mk3 (Sep 30, 2001)

*Re: ATE Powerdisc vs. Zimmerman Xdrilled, and pads? (VR6 Mk3)*

well im not too worried about keeping my stock class, i only autoX for fun a few times a year, and not for points, i still have to drive the car the other 360 days.
And how did your slotted warp more than Xdrilled? ive always heard the opposite.


----------



## bugged (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: ATE Powerdisc vs. Zimmerman Xdrilled, and pads? (VR6 Mk3)*

Spray your rotors with a hose, you'll see rust asap.


----------



## bwhite (Mar 16, 2002)

*Re: ATE Powerdisc vs. Zimmerman Xdrilled, and pads? (VR6 Mk3)*

I have ATE powerdiscs on front and Zimmerman Xdrilled on rear. They both rust.
I haven't had any problems yet with warping on either but I installed them
about 2-3 monthes ago. I've heard that the Xdrilled can begin cracking around
the holes so I'm watching out for this. So far I'm happy with the setup.
I also have the mintex redbox pads. Slightly better than OEM and a whole lot
less messy. My rims don't collect much dust anymore. Just don't get any of that
tire shine poop on your rims or then you'll have a problem.
If you don't care about dust I would say go with the ferrado.
Oh btw, if this is your first brake change since stock, make sure you get some
PB breaker and some breaker bars for a 8mm alan wrench. You also should get
the special rear brake caliper compression tool. I hope you're strong because
compressing those rear calipers is a f***ing nightmare. For the fronts get
an impact wrench for the guide screws that hold on the rotor (hah) cause a
sponge is stiffer than the metal those things are made of. I stripped one of
mine and had to drill it out and I'm now missing a guide screw. Doesn't really
matter though because the damn rotor with rust solid onto the hub within a week.
--Brian



[Modified by bwhite, 9:56 PM 7-31-2002]


----------



## SurrealGTI (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: ATE Powerdisc vs. Zimmerman Xdrilled, and pads? (bugged)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Spray your rotors with a hose, you'll see rust asap.[HR][/HR]​That rust is from the metal shavings off the brake pads, no? In that case, all rotors rust. I'm saying the hubs of the rotors on the Zimmermans rust but the ATE's don't.


----------



## ECS Tuning-Tom (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: ATE Powerdisc vs. Zimmerman Xdrilled, and pads? (SurrealGTI)*

We have slotted & cadmium coated rotors in stock for $124.00 a pair. The cadmium coated rotors will keep the rotor looking clean & new for a long time & NO rust!
Here is a example pic:










[Modified by ECS Tuning-Tom, 3:15 AM 8-1-2002]


----------



## VR6 Mk3 (Sep 30, 2001)

*Re: ATE Powerdisc vs. Zimmerman Xdrilled, and pads? (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

anyone used these rotors? positive/negative comments?


----------



## pipes (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: ATE Powerdisc vs. Zimmerman Xdrilled, and pads? (VR6 Mk3)*

I wish I saw those discs ECS tunning..
I paid $260 shipped for (www.parts4vw.com):
ATE powerdisc front
stock rotor rear
Mintex Red all round
I really recommend some high temp paint to avoid rust... I didn't do it, but I will next time.


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: ATE Powerdisc vs. Zimmerman Xdrilled, and pads? (pipes)*

Hey guys new flash, "rust free coating" wairs of your rotors veeeeeery fast, it might last a month. MIGHT
think about it. ive had all three on various cars. right now i have zimmermans on my Corrado, and am very vappy with there performance. about the same as slotted


----------



## VR6 Mk3 (Sep 30, 2001)

*Re: ATE Powerdisc vs. Zimmerman Xdrilled, and pads? (NVmyVW)*

i dont understand how rust free coating would WEAR your rotors faster.


----------



## ECS Tuning-Tom (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: ATE Powerdisc vs. Zimmerman Xdrilled, and pads? (NVmyVW)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Hey guys new flash, "rust free coating" wairs of your rotors veeeeeery fast, it might last a month. MIGHT
think about it. ive had all three on various cars. right now i have zimmermans on my Corrado, and am very vappy with there performance. about the same as slotted[HR][/HR]​Not sure if you mean that the rotors will not last long or the coating will not last long. The cadmium plating on rotors has been done for eons & does NOT effect the life of a rotor. Of course the cadmium coated is worn off immediately were the pad meets the rotors, but the hub of the rotor stays rust free, the slotts or crossdrilled holes stay rust free & the vents stay rust free also. For the first 6 months or so the pad area of the rotor is even cleaner that a standard rotor.


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: ATE Powerdisc vs. Zimmerman Xdrilled, and pads? (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

no no no, i wasnt trying to say that the rotor wares faster i was trying convey my experiences of what ECS just said, the pads ware the coating away nearly immediatly, and you have bare metal


----------



## bluevr6 (Apr 19, 2000)

*Re: ATE Powerdisc vs. Zimmerman Xdrilled, and pads? (VR6 Mk3)*

Yeah, don't do it if you don't need it.
Slotted, cross drilled, and dimpled rotors are not necessary unless you are over heating your brakes.
Rotors are nothing but a big heat sink, and if you remove material, you have lessen'd the effectiveness of that heat sink.
VW's have very good brakes from the factory, and all you need is a good set of pads for 99% of your cars use.
I use stock rotors (Brembo for VR6) and Ferodo pads for daily use, autocross and lapping days.
I use Stock rotors and KFP pads for Time trials and Solo I days.
Unless you are into wasting money on things that do not actually make your car stop better, stick with stock.
Best regards,
Kevin


----------



## VR6 Mk3 (Sep 30, 2001)

*Re: ATE Powerdisc vs. Zimmerman Xdrilled, and pads? (bluevr6)*

haha, did you just cut and paste this from the other thread? its a good point about the heat sink, but wasting money is not true, i bet these rotors are cheaper than stock ones. As for removing material...look how little is removed, i would think it would be worth it to allow gas to escape.


----------



## bluevr6 (Apr 19, 2000)

*Re: ATE Powerdisc vs. Zimmerman Xdrilled, and pads? (VR6 Mk3)*



> haha, did you just cut and paste this from the other thread?
> 
> 
> > Yep, no sense in wasting key strokes...
> ...


----------



## SmokeGolfG60T (Feb 16, 2002)

*Re: ATE Powerdisc vs. Zimmerman Xdrilled, and pads? (VR6 Mk3)*

Do you mean the German Auto Parts from San Jose?
Boy...you better not listen to the guys from there...they don't know good sh!it.


----------



## VR6 Mk3 (Sep 30, 2001)

*Re: ATE Powerdisc vs. Zimmerman Xdrilled, and pads? (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

quote:[HR][/HR]We have slotted & cadmium coated rotors in stock for $124.00 a pair. The cadmium coated rotors will keep the rotor looking clean & new for a long time & NO rust!
Here is a example pic:









[Modified by ECS Tuning-Tom, 3:15 AM 8-1-2002][HR][/HR]​Hey tom, i cant find these things on your website any more...can you throw me a link?


----------



## ECS Tuning-Tom (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: ATE Powerdisc vs. Zimmerman Xdrilled, and pads? (VR6 Mk3)*

Here you go, it's in the A3 Golf/Jetta VR6 section
http://www.ecstuning.com/vwa3vr6cover1st.htm


----------



## VR6 Mk3 (Sep 30, 2001)

*Re: ATE Powerdisc vs. Zimmerman Xdrilled, and pads? (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

yeah i found the A3 section, still cant find the link to the 11.3" brakes
also, how bad would shipping to NY be for these badboys?


[Modified by VR6 Mk3, 1:40 AM 8-24-2002]


----------



## ECS Tuning-Tom (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: ATE Powerdisc vs. Zimmerman Xdrilled, and pads? (VR6 Mk3)*

The 280mm & 288mm rotors are the same price. Email me if you have anymore questions.


----------



## MANU01 (Aug 7, 1999)

*Re: ATE Powerdisc vs. Zimmerman Xdrilled, and pads? (bwhite)*

What is the stock diameter size for the front & rear rotors on a Mk4 Jetta ?? This will be the very 1st brake service.
I'll get the Mintex (less dust, I'm glad I'll soon dump those messy rear brake pads







), but now need to decide on rotors.
Also, what kind of tool is the one for the rear brakes ?? Any pictures ?? Will it be that hard to compress it back ?? Can't I use a "C" clamp ? 
And finally (I hope







), what is the torque setting for the retaining bolts on the calipers ??
Any advice ??


----------



## VR6 Mk3 (Sep 30, 2001)

*Re: ATE Powerdisc vs. Zimmerman Xdrilled, and pads? (Manu)*

How does the break in process for new brakes work?


----------



## pfilias (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: ATE Powerdisc vs. Zimmerman Xdrilled, and pads? (pipes)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I wish I saw those discs ECS tunning..
I paid $260 shipped for (www.parts4vw.com):
ATE powerdisc front
stock rotor rear
Mintex Red all round
I really recommend some high temp paint to avoid rust... I didn't do it, but I will next time.[HR][/HR]​Pipes, I can't find stock rear rotors on their website.


----------

